# Topics > Applications > AI in law >  Early Warning System, Intraspexion, Inc., Greater Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Website - intraspexion.com

Founder and CEO - Nick Brestoff

----------


## Airicist

5 minute explainer video

Uploaded on Apr 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Here’s What Happens When a Deep Litigator Understands Deep Learning"

by Andy Mitchell
August 22, 2016

----------

